# FreeBSD fails to connect to wireless after a modem reboot



## harishankar (May 7, 2010)

I am unable to get FreeBSD to re-connect to my wireless AP after a reboot. Issuing `/etc/rc.d/netif restart` either fails with wpa_supplicant failing to load or it doesn't associate with the AP. 

ifconfig shows something like this:

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ...
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 11 (2462 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:1b:da:2c:74:08
	country US authmode WPA privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF TKIP 2:128-bit
	txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL
```

Any idea why this should be so? I am not using hostapd because I'm not using FreeBSD as an access point so `/etc/rc.d/hostapd restart` also fails saying that there is no /etc/hostapd.conf


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2010)

harishankar said:
			
		

> I am not using hostapd because I'm not using FreeBSD as an access point so /etc/rc.d/hostapd restart also fails saying that there is no /etc/hostapd.conf


Oh, oops. I think I told you to try that. Hostapd is indeed for running an AP. I should have said wpa_supplicant. 

`# /etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant restart`

That's assuming you're using WPA not WEP (you shouldn't be using WEP anyway).


----------



## harishankar (May 7, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

